# Who is in the 100,000+ Club?



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

My 99 GXE LE Just turned 100,000 4 days ago and i still have Stock everything except the plugs, air filter, oh and tires, and oil, and gas, but everything else is original and nothing has been replaced.

What is original in your ride that probably dont normaly last on other cars, as long as yours (like altinator, battery) and how many miles do you have? (state the year and trim)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

135,000...i think i have the stock starter. when i bought the car it had 87,000 miles on it and had factory everything...it was sad.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *135,000...i think i have the stock starter. when i bought the car it had 87,000 miles on it and had factory everything...it was sad. *


same here katana... i bought mine with 65000 and everything was factory!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My Frontier has 203k but my Sentra only has 77k on it.


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

my 97 sentra GXE has 140,000+ miles on it


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

my 96 gxe has 106,xxx miles on it and runs good. although alternater went out at like 100,000. do not let alternater go out on you it sucks. but other than the regular tune up stuff runnin good.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

97 w/ 104k, running strong with the original factory battery!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I got my 96 in sept 2000 with 68K on it and now it has 135,500


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

97 with 55000 purchased.. im at 85000 now, and only fuel filter, plugs, and air filter replaced.. then CAI exhaust and headers and headlights/hid added.. hehe.. well lets see.. i have new brakes.. ad22vf's.. new battery, different speakers and head unit, new sway bars/strut b.. new tires.. damn.. my car isnt even close to stock anymore..


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

im 400 miles short of my 100,00 mark


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

I bought my 97 Sentra GXE with about 75K miles on it back at the end of February. Six months later, I just hit 107K today.  The only things I've done to it -

- Regular oil and filter changes
- New set of Goodyear Aquatred 3 tires a couple days after I bought it, purely optional
- New front brake pads/rotor resurfacing
- New alternator, which was still charging fine but was whining

It also got a new wheel bearing when the dealership was trying to get rid of a squeaking noise for me, but the squeak came back afterwards, so it didn't even need the wheel bearing.

I need this car to last me until 200K+.  My 96 Altima GXE was at 160K when I got rid of it, and I only got rid of it because I wanted something without dents - mechanically, it was still ready to take whatever I threw at it.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

115,XXX miles. the only thing that i know of that hasnt been replaced is the clutch (i dont know if the previous owner replaced any thing but i know for sure that the clutch is showing the sighns of it age), witch is starting to slip.



god i cant seem to spell today!!!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

My 1996 Sentra GXE is only about 500 miles shy of 160k. Here's what's been replaced excluding plugs, filters, tires, brakes, belts, wiper blades, etc.....: Alternator, one of the joints in the steering, rear crankshaft seal, and something else that I forget ATM. It still has its original clutch, though.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

My sentra has alsmot 118k time for oil change
b14 69 sentra gxe


----------



## dm0142 (Oct 21, 2002)

I've got 132,000 and still going strong with the original clutch. I have replaced the alternator, front oil seal, both front axles, and a tie rod, all the struts, iac valve, and egr valve.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I"m at 105,000 on my '97 GXE. I bought it with 26,000 miles in June, 2001 and other than changing tires, oil, etc. Everything is still original, except the battery and alternator in the last two days. It's a great car.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

bout it in march of 03 with 120,000 miles and was told only the alternator had been replaced (beside of couse plugs, filters and what not). It now has 140,000 miles and the clutch, all CV boots, and front main seal were replaced. Original starter. Runs great except the transmission grinds going from 3rd to 2nd. Paint sucks ass.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

135,984k on a 1995 sentra... baught it a year ago at 110. -James


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

143,xxx on my original sr20
and raced at every event that was local here in MD
but that was when i was bracket racing
and i didnt have anything to change or replace except for the clutch, obviously 
and that was almost every weekend 
damn i loved that engine
but now i have the TODA 2.2 stroker , so we'll see how long this one last, ha


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

hey ,

i got a 95 with 146000! and it runs GREAT D

jus got a check engine light on, tryin to fix it, my post is in the GA16DE section , help if u can ;o)

but it runs strong, replaced the alternator, starter back at 100,000, bought it at 90,000. I have to replace my rear drums though, they are CLICKING , why do sentras do that lol.

thanx
-1


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

115,000 all originals , cept for header , and CAI .. no problems


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

113,000 97 Sentra GXE all stock besides rims/tires, oh yea, filters a buncha times and brakes once... don't know what the previous owner did


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

*Almost There*

I would have been there in about a month since I have 98,562 miles but yesterday omw home I blew my head. lol.


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

97 Sentra GLE - I've replaced plugs / wire / fuel filter / oil ... All voluntarily. The only thing I've had repair was the ECU under warranty in the first month I owned the car (kept tripping the engine light for no reason).

At 130,000 miles I'm in the process of replacing a toasted clutch (but I drove that car pretty hard that first 130,000 miles). 

The only other problem I've ever had (and still do), is a bad vent control valve. But I can't justify spending $140 to insure my gas cap is tight.

-Justin


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Just took my '96 GXE for it's oil change, tranny flush and fuel filter change today... clean bill of health... 126,960 miles. I bought it in '99 with 34k miles and runs better now than it did when I bought it! Taking it on road tomorrow... much needed day trip w/mrs.

Added since purchase- new exhaust (Raven), K&N air filter, run with Mobil 1 10W30... very happy with this car, never had anything major break on me <finds chicken and sacrifices as to not upset the Nissan Gods>... AND it's almost paid for! 

Update you all when I get into the 200,000 club!

-jeffdano


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

im at 99,900 miles so i figure by tomorrow driving from corona, ca to long beach, ca and back will put me in the 100k club. YAH tomorrow hehe


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

My 95 sentra gxe has 160,000. Replaced few things but it was my fault they broke cause i dropped the car and installed a system in it. Besides that its running pretty well, even the transmision :0


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The 200 has 102,xxx miles


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

96 200sx hit 163,000,, running like new,,replaced clutch,,and has the basic bolt ons and tune ups,,still runs very clean,,had a small prob with idling,,but adjusting the t.p.s cured everything...soon as this hi mile motor and tranny go bad,,ill be looking for an sr20de or possibly the sr20ve neo vvl ...body is great,,,love this car,,


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

nothing wrong ive had the batery changed and the brakes blah blah usual stuff but at like 97,000 my check engine light came on and it was the gas cap for like 10 bux got a new one reset the ecu and it was prefect.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i just hit 100016 miles tonight 100k was at I-91 and Kramer in fountain valley today on my way home frome work (disneyland)!!


----------



## angelsweet_24 (May 22, 2003)

186,767 miles on my 96 200sx been in an accident, so I replaced the front bumper, headlights, battery, tires and new brakes. And still running strong!!!


----------



## wheelzse-r (Sep 18, 2003)

97 200sx se-r 137,xxx I finally had to replace the alternator and battery. everthing else including clutch is orignal, and the stock clutch is holding drag radials and nitrous launchs for the last 15,xxx.
Could not be any happier with the car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

109,XXX is my mileage. 95 stock starter and alternator.

replaced both. 

mine still on the auto tranny


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

got mine with 82k on the clock a year ago the 25th, its at a little over 120k now...

second owner, have replaced the valve cover p), belt/s(?), air filter, tires, drivers-front rim (misjudged an onramp curb in the snow, that hurt), and entire piping from second cat-back from the WONDERFUL snow salt of new england rusting it out

uhm, its 2 in the morning, so i might add some later on. brain not functioning on all uhm, yah, not working good.

oh yah, stereo - ALL FACTORY WIRING REPLACED (that was a fun weekend), speakers, subs, lighting, etc.....


----------



## gxegirl (Sep 14, 2003)

TIck over 180K with only basic tune up parts. Wrecked it the other day. Crushed the fender, tore the bumper off, busted the corner lamp, and craked the rebar.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

gxegirl said:


> *TIck over 180K with only basic tune up parts. Wrecked it the other day. Crushed the fender, tore the bumper off, busted the corner lamp, and craked the rebar. *


ouch.. going to fix it?


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

mine is 175,000. got new air/fuel/oil/tranny filters. rims, exaust and muffler, horn  battery. rear drums, RF shaft, tie rod, wiper blades/ washer nozzles, brakes, strut bars, tranny, tires, rotors, cv, all others are stock..thinking of getting a newer engine.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Well it sounds like we have some realy good reports here, keep im comming. i wonder if those little civics are having as good of a life sapn as our sentras. i sincerly doubt it though.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

damn all you guys are youngin's. my car has 219,050 miles on it. i am only 16 years old too. go figure, kinda went the other way on that one. anyway, car runs great, feels like 3000 miles on it but the odometer says different.  god i love nissans.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

My car has just under 120k miles and still well going (note I did not sya going strong hey I have a little ga16de whatever)


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

My car has just under 120k miles and still well going (note I did not sya going strong hey I have a little ga16de whatever)


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

219k now thats what im talkin bout , can i get a 300k in here, even if its not yours tell us about it .


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

im @ 98896 give me a week Ill make 100000. on my 99 b14 purch june 10 02, with 56000

Made it to 102995 as of today 05 FEB 04. Working on some minor issues now with it but no major stuff. minor brake work, suspension, and clutch!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

Got her('95 200SX SE-R) in July 02 with 97k and I just broke 133,000. I dont think anything was EVER changed.(ARGH) I did the original clutch at 108k..Wires,Dist Cap,Rotor at 100k. And have yet to change the original wires. It still has the original Battery?? Dont know how this one happens(Whatch, now I wont be able to go start her..LOL) If anyone can tell me what kind of stock tires came with it I could prob tell you thier original TOO! But hey she is still running better than that 95 NEON that I got rid of for her.


Edit:Forgot...whats not ORIGINAL; Transmission, all Fluids,alternator, front brakes(cause I cant get the piston back in the calibur on the backs)


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

SilverSentra99 said:


> *219k now thats what im talkin bout , can i get a 300k in here, even if its not yours tell us about it . *



hell yeah, im gonna hit 220k soon too. ga16de engines=unstoppable when treated the correct way.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

WOW, and i thought i had alot of miles clockin in at 126k


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

120,000 miles, but replaced my engine at 114k, I was having a timing chain issue, but again I think it was due to the previous owner and what kind of care he took of the car. Car runs great though, and now I have to rebuild because of an accident  other than that everything is great


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

still the same old engine, no rebuild, only gas and oil put in it.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Bought 200SX SE-R new in 1996 with ~5miles on it. @ 150k I installed a F-Max stage 2 turbo kit and I just rolled over 159k. I'm on my 3rd alternator (2nd was a dud) and that's it. Ofcourse the clutch has been upgraded.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Stock 200SX, with just some minor mods like NGK iradium plugs, xenon lights, new shifter knob, and some octane booster. Still have every other part however, including starter and alternator, but it looks like it's going to go soon, so I don't know...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Weve got a A VERY Similar thread here..... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31444

Ive got 170K on a 92 Sentra
had 3 B-12s with over 200k. 1 went 280k (Ga16i) and one was still running at 350k (E16s)


----------



## Schlegs 200SX (Mar 19, 2003)

well on the way, 93k now, running full 10W30 syn. 
auto transmission is still good despite how hard i work it  
hopefully it'll last till 250k


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

imo, synthetic oil is junk, i use regular oil. nothing fancy. just makes ppl think they can do more with it because it says it is better.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a '97 Sentra GLE that I bought in August '02 with 134k miles. It now has almost 150k and here is what has changed:

- Custom Modified dual air intake
- Custom Cherry Bomb dual exhaust (I know, but I was broke and it works great)
- All performance fluids and filters
- 15x6.5 rally rims w/ Kuhmo ECSTA 711 195/50s
- Massive Weight Reduction!!!
- Bosch Platinum Plus 4s and new plug wires
- New clutch (bought it with a bad one)(not performance)
- Front Strut Tie Bar

I think that is about it...


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Bought the car in October of 2002 with 66,000 miles and I watched the odometer hit 100,000 miles on the 1st. Didn't expect to hit 100k until next year. But what can I say, my girlfirend's campus is 80 miles away from mine.


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

108,XXX and still burnin' the competition with stock internals and origional alternator, it came with 18,XXX when i bought it in 2000


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

viprdude said:


> *imo, synthetic oil is junk, i use regular oil. nothing fancy. just makes ppl think they can do more with it because it says it is better. *


how can you think that syn oil is junk? it has been proven that motors that run with oils like mobil 1 (which is what i exclusively use)show almost no internal wear even after 150-200,XXX miles have been put on them. i recently bought my wife a '91 CRX, and was running castrol gtx for a while, then i decided to use mobil 1 on her car as well, and it was a drastic improvement over that castrol crap. i have been using mobil 1 for 3 years now and i put a LOT of strain on my vehicle, but i have had absolutely no problems with my engine to date.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i say it cause i have used it in this car for the past 10k and used it in other cars that all have went over 180k. i just go with what works for me in my situations. synthetic oil makes people think they dont have to change it as often cause its synthetic, i know cause i see it all the time at service counters at car dealerships. i dont use it. im not telling everyone not to use it, whatever u like u should use. whatever u work with and have the best experience is what u should use, all engines are different. 

edit: sorry if u were offended, didnt mean it to offend anyone.


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

i was not offended at all im just taking the other side of the argument!


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

wassup guys, i have 115,965 miles on my car! and still chugging along.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Darthkissling said:


> *i was not offended at all im just taking the other side of the argument! *


thats good


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

got like 138k on my 96 and still kickin but.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I just rolled over 110,000 miles on my 95 200SX SE. Runs just as strong as when I bought it 50,000 miles ago.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

185000 kms or ~ 115000 miles. just replaced the 16 year old spark plug wires.. omg i thought a micra was slow with all 4 going... try driving one on 3 cyls!!


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

hehehehe... '95 Nissan 200SX SE-R..... just ticked over to 82,000


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

110K miles on my baby!!! i got it when it had 32K on it, everything stock.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

My 96' sentra GXE got 124,700 miles and still runnin strong, never any problems out of anything off of it, most everything is stock, for now.....


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

My 200sx SE is almost at the 100,000 mark....at the moment its at 99,350, car still runs as strong as it did when I purchased it brand new if not better. 

forgot to list the year .....its a 1997


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

my 95 se-r is at 104,800, recently replaced original clutch and alternator, oh and i had to replace a broken axle, havent had the car too long, since 98,000 miles


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

my 98' sentra is already 90K. i'm a little concerned when it hits 100K. how long till this car starts falling apart??!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mine probably has 130k but the odo shows 94k. i still have stock battery (not for long. getting red top for system)
stock clutch
and a bunch of other stuff

heck, even the oil.  hmmmph, yeah right.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

My '97 GXE has 112.000 and still going strong.


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

my 96 has 130k , i've changed the battery, alternator, spark plugs, driver side wheel bearing, condenser fan, fan voltage regulator, headlight bulb.... and thats about it.. I still love my car.

jorge


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

fondoo, you still have a long way to go before it starts to do that. with all the repairs i've done on mine, and my own driving style my still feels very soild.

jorge


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

99 Sentra. 85,000 odometer. getting worried....i'll be doing some long freeway commuting for 6 friggin months in a row. sigh. 
i anticipate 103,000 by june 2004. crap.

are you guys talkin' ga16de or sr20de's?? i have the SR20.
engine Mods: Intake,exhaust,headers.


----------



## redman7722 (Oct 22, 2003)

97 GXE 160,000 changed spark plugs and timing tensioner


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

mine will join the club by the end of the week!  *weeping*


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

109,000 miles and still runnin strong!!!


----------



## Schlegs 200SX (Mar 19, 2003)

*what oil?*

what oil do you guys usually use.... 10W30 Mobil Syn is great for PA


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

*115k*

98 200sx GA16de over 115,000 miles.

so far replaced:
driver's side window switch
rt front wheel stud 
windshield wiper motor
usual upkeep (plugs, filters, brakes, etc.)

I use mobil syn blend 10w30

i feel front bearings are next
front right side makes a whining noise


----------



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

97 2ooSx 106k
Hotshot cai @ 89k
timing [email protected] 90k
new clutch @ 103k
Running great
btw one of the guys at work told me to run mobil1 15w-50 in my car
That sounds a little much imo. and one more thing
How much sound changing the timing belt or whatever cost?


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

96 GXE, 134,000 miles on it so far. Alternator, Starter, and i recently changed my battery.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

183,xxx
My dad got it in the 175,ooo's and since then,just oil,plugs,filters and gas! It still feels pretty strong...


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

I went upto 199,080kms until it broke 3 days ago. WOn't start. Check out my post if you have time


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

I have reached 106,00 on my '96 200SX SE-R with everything factory. My engine light keeps coming on and off, also, my starter makes a scratching noise everytime I start it and the timing belt has never been changed, my power steering keeps leaking so I will have to fix that also.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

139,000 on my 95 sentra. Still runs strong.


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

Finally hit 100,000 four days ago, I currently have 100,310. It's my daily driver and I have only replaced alternator.....besides all other preventive maintenance (sp?) 1997 Nissan 200sx SE 5-spd


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

121,000 here.

Haven't had any big problems with it so far. 

I had to replace the clutch once, but it wasn't very hard to do and the replacement clutch was cheap.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive got 110,000 on 1995 SE-R. Recently Replaced: Battery, Tires, and Alternator. Starter is acting up. I still have factory clutch!


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

230,000 OEM Alt ,OEM Tran, 2nd engine (wife fault). Just replaced starter a month ago


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

mine is 65,823
because here in costa rica we dont have a lot of large freeways

she is a 1996 sentra


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

96 200sx se-r 129,560 replacing alt and starter today. i have been putting off alt replacement, starter went out today, so i figured while i was in there go ahead and replace the both. fun fun, full day ahead of me. good thing i run the shop, i can work on my car during the day, and get paid for it too. Ha,Ha,Ha, everyone should as lucky as me.


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

i just hit my 100k last month but my 96 GXE still going strong but soon it will only be the chassis with that mileage after the sr20det drop


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

180K miles on my 95gxe. replaced tranny (not my fault )


----------



## kbright28 (Jan 27, 2004)

*138,000 and still going*

I've got 138,000 miles and I've replave to main seal, both front axles, alternator, and the usual things.


----------



## flipper69 (Jul 21, 2002)

I have 174.xxx miles on my 96 200sx se-r and I have only replaced the clutch and had the starter rebuilt. I bought it in Sept. '00 and it had 99,xxx on it then. I got a CAI on it mod wise. It still runs strong. I love it.


----------



## kidzero (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a 1987 Nissan Sentra with 256,884 miles and it still runs perfectly.
Original engine 
new plugs and filters only.
Had to start using 20w 50 oil though.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i have 145,000 but damn this is a pointless thread


----------



## Angel (Dec 26, 2003)

Zephyr Blue '96 GXE; 84k miles at purchase 1 year ago, 130k now; haven't changed the oil in 6k-9k miles, HARD DRIVEN! I'm trying to kill it so I have an excuse to swap to an SR20, but those GA16's are just won't die! Been through 3 alternators in 1 year, working on the 4th. Oh yeah, swaped auto shifter for billet aluminum piece and added Magnaflow muffler "borrowed" from a civic hatch (sounds better on my car anyway)


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

You, my friend are an idiot. I think the guys in OT have already mentioned that to you.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Just joined the club about a week ago.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

125,XXX on the odometer. Purchased the '96 in '97 with 13,000 on it. Major fixes were starter and front main seals.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

173,876 miles


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Harris said:


> ^^^
> 
> You, my friend are an idiot. I think the guys in OT have already mentioned that to you.


lol


----------



## benjo (May 15, 2004)

We bought our '99 GXE Limited Edition brand-new on January 2000. It just turned 100,000 miles and now the odometer and transmission doesn't work. 

It's an automatic. I just joined this forum to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

98 Altima XE 2.4 110K 
98 Frontier XE 2.4 113K

The Altima I've had since it was new and other then the add fuel pump going bad, I have had to do nothing but general maintenance

The Frontier is a diffrent story. I bought it from my company and it was and is in rough shap. Not because it was driven hard but because the sap that had it before me did not pipe up when it was serviced poorly.


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

bought april 03 w/ 57,995
now 105129


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

97 Sentra. Bought on Christmas Eve in 2001 with 85,xxx miles now at about 115k. Same starter, replaced alternator(was working but lights dimmed at high rpms) and kept it and ended up putting it back in after charging issues however I just ordered a reman to replace it cause it's slowly dying. I had to replace the distributor but that was because I got aftermarket wires and one wasn't touching the plug and burnt up the oem distributor. I had to replace the auto tranny in september after a leak in the radiator let water into the tranny fluid and ruined the clutches. Just replaced the upper timing chain tensioner however, thats normal for around 100k miles. I'm definately happy with my car. Nissan really knows how to make cars that last. Wonder how long it'll be till domestic car companies can match the reliability of imports?

Mitch


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I have now officially joined the club, 104,000 miles and counting. 1995 sentra


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i did see this thread ever before but i am in with 135,000 on my 90 240sx


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

My '96 GXE has 126k+ miles on it.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

96 ga16 200SX turned 153K today. finally fixed the leaking crankshaft main seal last week


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ive got 135916 very close to 136k


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

96 GXE just flipped 100k. Sitting at about 100700. Just getting broken in.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The $350 1995 ghetto Sentra will be at 100,000 miles very soon-like a day or two. It's at 99,700 right now and I bought it at 68k a year and a half ago. I put it on the road last June. So far, I replaced the part damaged in the collision that it had been in before I bought it (radiator, lft 3/4 frt, A/C condensor, hood, bumper, fender, headlight etc) the A/C compressor, both axles, brake rotors, 3 sets of front brake pads and the cap and rotor. It's almost blocked out and ready for it's new coat of platinum gold base clear in nothing but he cheapest Nason brand acrylic urethane. Oh, and my Frontier that I bought new in september of 1998 has 215,000 miles on it. I switch between the Nissans for daily driving duty (45-50k a year!). I also have a 1985 Olds Cutlass with 240,000 miles and a 1979 AMC Spirit with 180,000.


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Add me to the list of 100k+ :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

chassis - 131k
motor - ~45k


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

102,000 miles. Lots of electrical stuff gone wrong (alternator, power locks, wiper operation), nothing mechanical.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

99,991 miles as of tonight!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> 99,991 miles as of tonight!


woo hoo
keep on truckin
or sentrain...whichever


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

BillDawg said:


> I bought my 97 Sentra GXE with about 75K miles on it back at the end of February. Six months later, I just hit 107K today.


Damn, how far do you drive to work?

I thought I had a long commute.
I got my car with 38k April/May 2003, now have 84k. 

Oh yeah, and have replaced a lot, mostly due to the need for racing autocross.
Coil-overs, header, catback, cai, clutch/flywheel, ecu, Crank pulley, head unit, wheels & tires (still use stock in winter), short throw shifter, and the regular maintenance stuff.


----------



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

Just wanted to add myself to this list... 100, 060 as of tonight from getting back from my girl's house. I guess it helped that it's about a 60 mile round trip to her house...

Gino


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Neil said:


> I have now officially joined the club, 104,000 miles and counting. 1995 sentra


Yeah Neil!!! goin to any local events? Check cartct.com, if you like autocross u should check it out


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> Yeah Neil!!! goin to any local events? Check cartct.com, if you like autocross u should check it out


Yeah woohoo the big 100 hah. 

I missed that Beavers Pond meet, was in milwaukee that day. I guess if you consider a bar a local event sometimes I go to those 

Not really into autocross. I might be more into it if I had a second car that I didn't need to drive to work with everyday. Maybe when I get my next car I might keep the sentra around to tool around with at a track.


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

184,000 and still going strong.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

100,093 as of last night. I finally made it to 100k! :banana: :fluffy: I just hope 200k is as troublefree as 100k was.


----------



## aggrivator (Feb 12, 2004)

i'm in 101546, and counting !!! just put a turbo on that motor too, we'll see how long the motor will last now!!, hopfully i can kill it soon, so i can get a ve!! its the fastest pizza delivery car around here!!, i am trying to challenge other companies to come out to our weekly street racing events to race their delivery car against mine


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

aggrivator said:


> i'm in 101546, and counting !!! just put a turbo on that motor too, we'll see how long the motor will last now!!, hopfully i can kill it soon, so i can get a ve!! its the fastest pizza delivery car around here!!, i am trying to challenge other companies to come out to our weekly street racing events to race their delivery car against mine


I've got a nitroussed 2800 lb 6 liter V8 pizza delivery car that'll take you on...


----------



## matt1215 (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow, looks like I don't drive very much. Looks like 30k+/yr isn't all that uncommon. 

I'm not quite in the 100k club, but soon. My 97 200sx se ga16 is pushing 90k, got her 6-March-99 with 10k. Runs as strong as the day I bought her, tho she's sad to be on the short side of the 100k. She'll get there soon. She's been running mobil-1 5w-30 since 30k, every drop worth the $$. 

I've never really had to do anything to this car, until now. Have a fresh alty waiting for swap-in (badly needed). 

Just replaced the struts (totally elective, very worth it). Will be swapping in a new ACT clutch and OEM cable this summer. Orig clutch is ok but cable's toast with adjustment maxed out & useful pedal throw becoming less & less. Added more R134 last summer (oh yeah, nice and frosty!).


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

I had 140K on my maxima
Now I have 170K on my 240sx


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

im at 99,980 miles, somewhere around there. today ill hit 100k. anything i should check? im not an expert yet, just learning.


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Hit 108,000 the other night with my 200. Although the motor has only 7,800 on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

140,000 miles, 7000 on the turbo


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I've got 111,260 on my 97 Sentra. I probably need new struts. I run valvoline synthetic blend. So far so good, except that the front seal is leaking, and the area around the oil pump is leaking, as well as the infamus head gasket.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

My 1995 SE has 101,690 miles. Mostly everything is stock including the alternator and hoses. The only thing not stock is the cat-back system, struts/shocks/springs.

When I got the car it had 90,000 mi and that was a year ago. Forgot to add I also had to get a new starter, oxygen sensors, hood, and windshield. Thats about it.  

Valve cover gasket and axles are next...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> My 1995 SE has 101,690 miles. Mostly everything is stock including the alternator and hoses. The only thing not stock is the cat-back system, struts/shocks/springs.


Your lucky. My '96 200sx SE only has 67,000 miles on it and i have had to replace my alternator and starter about 10 months ago.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Your lucky. My '96 200sx SE only has 67,000 miles on it and i have had to replace my alternator and starter about 10 months ago.



Well I just added that I got my starter changed to and that was about at 96,000 mi..still pretty good though hehe. If your the second owner of the car it's possible the last owner didnt do maintenance..but then again as the car ages things happen..no worries.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey i just crossed 130,000 still going strong


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

just hit 160k on the original 1.6 motor and tranny


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

*nx2000*

my 1993 nx2000 has 148,xxx on it with a rebuilt tranny a few thousand miles ago...i havent put a single mile foot or inch on it yet still sitting in my drive way ; / ......but its all good...


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

*100k club*

i got a 98 200 sx started with 20 miles now up to 198,616 , 
here's my list brake pads once a year, rears not yet since new, alternator 2x (rebuilts) timing chains and assoc stuff 1 time at 98k, plugs and cap and rotor at least 4 times, drivers side switches 1 time, horn relay still need to replace (been running without horn for a while now,) tires (too many) 
exhaust manifold 1 time, rear cat 1 time, 02 sensors 3 times both,
trunk springs 1 time, brake rotors 1 time , wipers once, h2o pump once, thermostat once, radiator once, axles 1 each (all rebuilt ) 
clutch cable once a year, a/c compressor 2x, oilchanges too many to remember at least once a month
I use it for work so i am glad it holds up this long, looks wise it is still great,though i haven't put back my 17s yet and my springs but 
i love it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

98 GXE almost 3/4 the way there. I'm like 300 miles short of 75k.
battery is the only thing that has been changed that HAD to be changed, and that was before I got it. However there are a few upgrades I've done, but not because of problems, just cuz you stock=ewwwwwww.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 96 200sx with 157K. Since then, got new gas filters, spark plugs, belts, battery, added air intake (see pics), stereo system, 17 inch rims with tires...uh let's see. Much more mods left for the engine, so stay tuned.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

oh yeah, never changed tranny or alternator yet. But I still have to change my timing belt...any "do-it-yourself" instructions for that?????


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

ebricenojr said:


> oh yeah, never changed tranny or alternator yet. But I still have to change my timing belt...any "do-it-yourself" instructions for that?????


If you can find instructions to change a timing belt on a 200SX let me know :thumbup: 

Our cars do not have timing belts. They have a timing chain which should last the life of the car without the need of being changed.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

WRXrob said:


> If you can find instructions to change a timing belt on a 200SX let me know :thumbup:
> 
> Our cars do not have timing belts. They have a timing chain which should last the life of the car without the need of being changed.


 Oh, so you got jokes now....j/k. Hopefully then I won't have to change the timing chain.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

well i am proud to say that since i started at auto zone ive come in contact with a few nissan lovers with sentras that had milages in the 250k areas and then they went and bought other nissans. our trusty sentras put a good impression on their owners and make them nissan owners for life. but i got to say that not too many nissan owners are asking me for parts, and i swear that i have a shiznit load of ford owners at the counter. thats why on the start page of our parts look up system ford is the first thing higlighted, and it goes strait down to the taurus, and f150 from there

OH and i have some product reports. i had a guy from a shop localy up dated me on the best aftermarket oil filters and the list goes like this

Nissan, bosch, then mobil 1 as far as cleanliness of the oil after its gone through the lab.
Also Lucus has a new Octane boost out its basically Licquid Crack for your car, you will be supprised how good it runs with som 93 octane cheveron gas. 

Ill up date you all later on anything else i learn from my customers and garages we cater too.


----------



## 1sikGA16 (Aug 3, 2004)

97 200sx SE, I am the original owner with 164,000 miles on it. Just recently started doing excessive milage maintanence. New alternator @ 155k, new rotors and calipers @ 157k, went ahead and did cross drilled since they needed replaced and the price was comparible. Now I am experiencing the upper timing chain tensioner problem and it will be replaced this weekend. Other than that it has had normal wear and tear work.


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

110000


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

138,629 n still running strong n harddd


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

213,xxx on the chassis of my p10. 45,xxx on drivetrain.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

206,000 on my 91 SE-R (I know it's a B14 post..o well). Stock engine and tranny. 5th gear was replaced..oh yea STOCK CLUTCH BOO yea Still grabs without a problem lol.


----------



## Richard Ward (Apr 12, 2004)

1998 Nissan Sentra GXE. Only replaced transmission motor mount, changed oil, filters. 129,470 miles strong. Transmission syncros going for 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears. U13 Blurdbird SR20DET swap w/ FMIC finishing up next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Richard Ward said:


> 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE. Only replaced transmission motor mount, changed oil, filters. 129,470 miles strong. Transmission syncros going for 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears. U13 Blurdbird SR20DET swap w/ FMIC finishing up next 2-3 weeks.


sounds good..got ne pics?


----------



## TS782 (Jul 23, 2004)

137,000+ Just replaced the clutch and left front axle(cv boot was broken).


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

my 99 GXE has 120,924 miles on it now, when I got the car on July 15th 2004 she had 117,041 on her. Yes I know thats a lot of miles for a month right ( I am a Area manager so I spend a lot of time in the car now days) 

I think about everything is factory that should be besides the tire's fuel filter looks new, air filter is new and same with plugs and wire's, oh it has a new bolt in the power steering pump as one of them came out while driving and lost the belt and she had to be towed so now I guess I have a new bolt and belt so far. 

She runs great like she has half the miles she show's now if she does that good when she has 240k it would be really great! 

My sister had a 91 Gsi Storm (her 2nd one she got new) she sold the car in 2003 with 326k with only a motor replaced at 103k new struts a few mufflers and new brakes, alt, small stuff like that ( I have been tring to beat her forever now) maybe the Sentra will do it!  

Later Donnie H.


----------



## sentra3984 (Oct 21, 2003)

125,000 when i bought my car it had 90,000 and everything was stock.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

125 , XXX + and i had the car since 75,000 miles


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i just made it to 100k this past weekend... i have had the car since 64k


----------



## joe2cool (May 3, 2004)

*103,xxx Miles and rollin'*

got this baby @ 97,xxx miles back in mid april. now at 103,6xx.
great car to drive. only replace the front brakes and 4 tires, and fix a power steering hose leak. everything stock.

great car to drive [1996 200SX SE-R]!!! 

ps. Kumho Ecsta 712 is the BEST tires for this car!! the Ecsta ASX just doesn't cut it like them 712's!!! can't wiat to get the 712' again! :loser:


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Im now at 122K ... i drive too much... heheh


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

right at 99,000 when my B14 (ga16) was stolen a few weeks ago, never one problem except those darn cooling fans (had to replace both, FL heat will do it)

and my '91 SE sustained 200,000 of ragging and total abuse before she threw in the towel.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

107,000. Still going and still trying to finish painting it so I can sell it.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*re*

129,000 + 30 to 35 mpg. running great. 1998 gxe


----------



## JCSC2 (Jun 13, 2004)

I have 134,000 miles on our 97 200sx and just drove it on a 1000 mile trip.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

turned 160,000 miles last week. Its official that this car has lasted longer than my 97 honda prelude without a transmission problem. :jump:


----------



## jniz (Aug 25, 2004)

*1995 Sentra GXE with 126,810*

1995 Sentra GXE with 126,810


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the 92 SE-R my buddy bought has 168,000 on 'er


----------



## gee (Sep 30, 2004)

NickZac said:


> the 92 SE-R my buddy bought has 168,000 on 'er


i have 96 200sx 1995 1.6l .. 140,000 .. 2 clutches replaced , 1 alternator, a couple of lightbulbs.. never got my fuel filter change. or engine flushed , never got my fluids checked,, never took my car for a inspection.. but my car still runs great.. i think i need to get my car checked soon...


----------



## ged1122 (Nov 14, 2003)

95 sentra with 166,896 as of september 30th


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Bought my 97 Sentra a few weeks back with 125k. Plug wires, plugs, airfilter, brakes,
battery and tires were the only things changed out from the original owner.


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

95 sentra gxe 175,400 miles as of 9/30/2004


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

as of 10-1-2004
I am alittle over 138k this engine has lasted me the longest
Only major thing replaced in tranny

Have replaced 2 waterpumps and alternator.

Upgrades are 
NGK Plugs/Wires
KYB AGX shocks/struts
Custome Crushed 2 inh catback


but my spindle is fuked so we cant get it aligned


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

My car has 117,000 miles with just a replaced alternator and belt, regular maintanance items, and no performance mods...yet. Needs new clutch tho.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Im at about the 125,000 line. Ive had to replace a starter, front brakes like 16 times, both O2 sensors, transmission and half of my car due to a car accident.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

aight guys should i just start a new club for my self im in the 200,000 mile mark 208,624 to be exact right now and it runs better than ym sentra with 124k so wut you think start a new club?> sorry forgot to add i got a 95 200sx base model has new starter new battery cable new timing chain tensioner and idler sprocket and clutch and 5th gear but quiter than the new fords and chevy and everything else runs like a champ love the damn thang


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

111,000 miles now on mine, still runs and drives despite being hit on the driver's side by a new Dodge Ram. I have replaced: Alternator, axles, and LOTS of brakes (every 3-6 mos)


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> LOTS of brakes (every 3-6 mos)


Same problem, I wonder why the breaks go out so often, I even changed my calipers once thinking that they werent working, oh well I guess I just have to keep on changing.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

As of 10/26/04: 
174,229 on 200SX SE - still pushing 120+ mph GPS (Law enforcement related ;-)
151,300 on Pathfinder SE
180,326 on Geo Prism (wifes car)


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

WRXrob said:


> turned 160,000 miles last week. Its official that this car has lasted longer than my 97 honda prelude without a transmission problem. :jump:


Less than a month after this post, my clutch went up :loser: 

$900 later (including all parts and labor and rear main seal replacement), I'm back on the road with over 163,500 on the clock.


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

my car has 102k miles and its a 1998 200sx se and the only thing i have replaced is the clutch cable and everything else is stocked except stereo, suspension, air intake,


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

My '97 SE-R is at 106k miles and doing pretty good. Besides regular maintenance, I'v replaced the alternator and starter, plus the battery twice since I bought it at 62k miles (Phoenix heat kills batteries). Also fixed a bunch of leaks in the A/C system, and had a CV boot replaced. Clutch is the original, but the cable is complaining, even after being lubricated. I'm eager to have my 9 pound flywheel installed, so next month I'm gonna have someone replace the aging clutch, complaining clutch cable, and install my flywheel all at once. My rear brake rotor developed a heat crack which is getting replaced next month, too. Oh, a rear speaker went out, so I installed a new pair from Rockford. 

I've replaced all the hoses and belts, except for the timing chain, which I noticed no one else is doing either, despite Nissan suggesting it be replaced at 105k miles. Has anyone heard of the chain braking? Should I bother?


----------



## uzzaw (Jan 12, 2005)

My 97 Sentra is at 147k with no problems. I didn't even change the spark plugs for the first 100k.


----------



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

Just bought a 1996 200SX SER with 155K milesfrom my neighbor less than 2 weeks ago. Replaced plugs, fuel filter, air filter, cap, oil change, rotor, ignition wire, was told he did not replace the brake pads until about 80K, and never replace clutch, I probably need to replace them soon.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

dm0142 said:


> I've got 132,000 and still going strong with the original clutch. I have replaced the alternator, front oil seal, both front axles, and a tie rod, all the struts, iac valve, and egr valve.


im just under 98,000 gone tho a engine already, blew the front seal but the warenty didnt cover seals or gaskets os i keeped going, through a rod(they covered that


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

im just under 97k on my 96 200sx and only thing ive replaced is the dead battery


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

i passed 100,000 about 4-months back on my '95 Se-R...i've had to replace nearly the entire A/C system, the alternator (a custom affair), the clutch and first gear....not to mention quite a few "small" odds-n-ends. the car has cost me quite a bit of money, but i still love it!

a guy i know just took the stock T-28 and manifold off of his '92 Se-R since he's having the engine blueprinted/balanced/ported, and putting on an equal-length header and a stupid huge turbo. his intentions are to run 9's in the car!

anyway, he's selling me his T-28 and the manifold for $100 (VERY minimal shaft play on turbo) so i can drop it on my DE. i know i'll need a lot more stuff, but this should be interesting!


----------



## Bull (Jan 28, 2005)

200sx se '96 125,000 bought it with 65,000...no mods all stock, nothing replaced...runs like a dream.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That was 500 miles ago.. had the car since 95k.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

give me a few months and ill be there sure enough


----------



## Uberdavey (Feb 1, 2005)

95 200sx with 178k, only had problems with the starter and the clutch cable. It won't start right now, but she'll be up and runnin soon


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

98889 almost there! had to replace the alternator a/c and tensioner pulley. other then that tune ups and oil changes and it runs great!


----------



## slowsentra1 (Dec 20, 2004)

i have 157,000 and soon to be replaced with an sr


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

Bought it in 96' with 2 miles on it and i just hit 100,000 last week. It now has a new starter which was a pita to remove and install. $13,500 brand new


----------



## YJGUY (Feb 6, 2005)

207,000 miles (333,000km) on my 1993 Altima SE. My parents bought it new in November 1992 and just gave it to my wife so she could drive it until it dies. They have never had any major problem with it other than regular wear items such as struts, brakes, exhaust tires etc. Right now the starter is acting up and it refuses to start intermitently. It has realy started to rust apart so if anything major goes, it will be sent to the wrecker. 

Aaron


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I may not be in the 100,000 or 200,000 club, but I am approaching 32k in my car :thumbup: P.s. my cars a 95 200sx


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow T200.. a 95 and only 32k? Very cool  

How often do you drive that thing?


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

*95 200 sx se-r*

bought in 98 with 32k. it now has 165k and my poor baby has piston slap. sigh..well her new heart(det) should go in within these next couple of months. and new cosmetics. she will be looking good again before the end of summer. she has served me well and no matter what i think shes a keeper. more so than my ex wife. lol. i cant wait to pass her on to my son when he is old enough..lol..shell be a classsic.


----------



## galepmc (Feb 16, 2005)

SilverSentra99 said:


> My 99 GXE LE Just turned 100,000 4 days ago and i still have Stock everything except the plugs, air filter, oh and tires, and oil, and gas, but everything else is original and nothing has been replaced.
> 
> What is original in your ride that probably dont normaly last on other cars, as long as yours (like altinator, battery) and how many miles do you have? (state the year and trim)


My 1996 200SX-SE has 127,000 miles and I've only had to replace the horn (other than the normal items you mention). I'm now having an electrical problem which might be the alternator.


----------



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

my car got 282323 Kilo Meters till now but everything stock beside electronic charger, power steering pump and one time replaced the fuel pump.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

umm 150,000 yesterday... wow my engines working hard  1000 miles a week... way too many oil changes hehehe


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

*No longer in the club!*

The trusty 97 Sentra died at 160k miles. With that said, it didn't really die, it needed a water pump, and new timing chain cover seals. Nissan quote was close to $1000 for all needed repairs to get the car running again. Since the car was probably only worth a $1k I didn't think it was worth it.

So, now tada, I'm driving an 02 Sentra GXE that I bought w/ 75k miles. Much nicer car, got a decent deal, and hopefully will get another 75,000 miles out of it at least!

-Justin


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i'm gonna hit 100k this week or next week, only about 400 miles away  i'm really depressed about it, but my car runs immaculately, i cant hear the engine at idle, and i can still get 34 mpg w/ highway/city mixed.

i'm gonna tear the engine apart, and rebuild it this summer to get it prepped for the turbo. i also plan to do the same for the tranny... it is a bit notchy


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

170K last weekend on the way to a Motley Crue concert :cheers: 

still running strong!


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

112,XXX miles... stock... but not for long!


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i hit 100000 last night


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

123,000 miles right here, still runnin' strong.


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

My 96 200SX SE has 131,000 on it. It has all of the stock parts that you don't change with regular matinence with the execption of the alternator and the gauge cluster.(The alternator was my fault, sound system, lol)


----------



## lovnyj (Mar 18, 2005)

just hit 150k last night.. still runs like the day i bought it :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

133, 000 i need an oil change.


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

167,xxx i drive about 100 miles a day.


----------



## JDizzle_sr20 (Aug 19, 2004)

I've got 184,xxx    on my 96' 200sx se-r....mostly highway miles....and she's still running strong.


----------



## sentra gle 95 (Mar 28, 2005)

My 95 GLE has 206,000 and still running good. Small problem w/ tranny and a small oil leak, but no major problems.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just hit 90,000 2 days ago. I'm already at like 90,300 :balls: So I figure in about 2 months or so I'll be joining this club


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

101,300 some odd miles now. just needs new o2 sensors. haven't had any problems with it at all. just normal tune ups and i had to replace the alternator and air conditioner pump. the a/c was probably the previous owner's fault 'cause i think there was too much coolant in there. oh well, im in the 100,000 club woohoo!


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

I hit 100k two weeks ago. The day after I went over I broke my stock downpipe, my window regulator on the passenger side went out, my rear driver side caliper is doing something crazy, and my engine light turned on.

Hahahaha.

I'm excited to get new stuff.


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

haha oh man. that instills confidence in your car doesn't it? crazy how things like that works. well at least you didn't have the fate a friend of mine with a 1994 ford ranger did when he crossed 125,000 miles. he was driving, said it hit 125,000, not 5 minutes later, BOOM. motor locked up.


----------



## malkierie (Feb 25, 2005)

Both of my 88 pulsar's have passed the 100k mark by a bit. still run like a dream. Even the wrecked one after being up on blocks for 5 months, she turned right over!


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

timothyc1234 said:


> haha oh man. that instills confidence in your car doesn't it? crazy how things like that works. well at least you didn't have the fate a friend of mine with a 1994 ford ranger did when he crossed 125,000 miles. he was driving, said it hit 125,000, not 5 minutes later, BOOM. motor locked up.



He did drive a Ford though. Maybe he got what he deserved? Hahaha. My car will last a long long time, just needs some minor maintinence.... minor. Haha.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

160000 today wow... too many miles.. i guess doing 1300 miles a week on it will add up. and man all the oil changes...  and pulled off 38.4 mpg on my trip From Rialto ca to Lake Havasu az 260 miles or so 76-80 the whole way. Mileage dropped on the way home (gf wasnt in the car) because i was doing 85-95 the whole way home.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

223,000 on my old 200sx. hope its still runnin. 123k on my new one.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

checking in at 176,000.

After a weekend of slow cruising I filled up the tank just to see how good the mileage was. 

200.9 miles

4.165 gallons :thumbup: 

48.2 miles per gallon. WOW!!! something can't be right.


----------



## jer_760 (May 16, 2004)

179,000 miles :thumbup:


----------



## Doobie1775 (May 11, 2005)

1992 xe 237589


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

WRX rob, you sure you didn't forget to reset or something? That's INCREDIBLE gas mileage. I'm clocking in at 103,4xx, last time it was 100k I had just broken.


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

wildmane said:


> WRX rob, you sure you didn't forget to reset or something? That's INCREDIBLE gas mileage. I'm clocking in at 103,4xx, last time it was 100k I had just broken.


lol i have a 1995 sentra and is at 199,500 changed piston rings timming belts and sprokets

need head work and like new i am lucky


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Damn.
Deja vu.
94 XE with leaking head gasket, 1800 miles away from 200,000. Currently parked and awaiting head rebuild and a new exhaust manifold...


----------



## jimmy95sentra (May 15, 2005)

i have a 1995 sentra gxe with 204k


----------



## Argon25 (May 15, 2005)

I have a 1996 Sentra GXE with 125k miles on it and I bought it with 83k on it. Still has stock parts on it the only thing i changed was the air and oil filter and the fuel pump changing spark plugs in a few days.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

wildmane said:


> WRX rob, you sure you didn't forget to reset or something? That's INCREDIBLE gas mileage. I'm clocking in at 103,4xx, last time it was 100k I had just broken.


Yeah, I think the gas pump must not have allowed me to get as much gas in the car as usual. For instance. The very next fill up only netted 36mpg, so chances are, I was calculating a high number based on filling her up maybe a gallon short of the previous fill.



On topic, 176,750. Hit a deer the other day. Didn't phase the car one bit :hal:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Just today... (2nd post sorry)


----------



## TS782 (Jul 23, 2004)

143,000 and still going strong.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

165,000 this week.... 166,000 by next week and still running good


----------



## khyron (Jun 30, 2004)

My '97 GXE will be rolling over the 150,000 mile mark sometime next week, still going strong. Very stock, only a few minor changes - lots of audio work, a K&N air filter, and I swapped on alloy 14" rims from another B14 with nicer tires.

As for replacements, as I recall all that's been needed so far were an alternator, a shaft seal, and I think the fuel pump (though that might have been my mom's car, she had a GA16DE as well and it's easy to forget under the hood). I've also been really good about shceduled maintenance - things like plugs, wires, cap and rotor, etc. have been swapped several times.

I love my Nissan! Used to get about 40mpg when it was new and I had a 100% highway commute - now all these years and miles later it still gets 33mpg or better in the city.


----------



## jmacho (Aug 20, 2004)

*1997 w/170,000 and strong*

My Sentra GXE 5 sp. runs as well as it did new- still getting 40+ MPG on the hwy. Original clutch, other than belts and brakes I had a EGR problem (97 only)which I solved from the forum and a local junk yard with a 97. Only annoyance is the rear drum growl which I have never been able to solve.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

175,000 on my 96 200sx se-r and still sprayin it with a 75 wet shot of nitrous, and still running strong


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

182,000 today. seems to run BETTER than before :thumbup: 96 200sx-se


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

this is being closed, cuz it doesn't need to keep being brought up from the dead, it really has no relevance to the b14


----------

